# Trailer: Jupiter Ascending



## Alex (27/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

This looks like it could be worth watching.... patiently waiting for Lucy though.


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like it could be worth watching.... patiently waiting for Lucy though.



+1 I've been waiting for Lucy for ages now.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

and there seems to be a proper vampire movie on the way too, non of that sparkly cubic zirconia blinged out teeny bopper stuff


----------

